
There's too many programming languages - jwmerrill
http://pointersgonewild.com/2015/10/06/theres-too-many-programming-languages/
======
dahart
> I’ve never written a single line of Go, but I’ve used C, C++ and D. I’m sure
> I could get started writing Go code within a few hours, and become
> reasonably proficient within a week. Go doesn’t scare me.

That's cute, right? I can only critique this because I'm a total hypocrite,
and guilty of thinking and saying such things. And while it is true, you can
learn a lot in a week, and be "reasonably proficient" under some definition of
"reasonably proficient", you will probably never look back after your first
year and feel like you knew enough to claim proficiency after week 1. Hell, I
spent 20 years practicing C++ professionally, and never in all that time did I
feel reasonably proficient. I suppose that's a known problem with C++, but I
digress. I don't know any Erlang, but I've used Scheme, so look out next week!

